# 17 Week Old Puppy- Firm and Loose Stools- Food switch?



## sprasad03 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey fellas,

I have a 17 week old puppy who is around 40lbs. The vet and everyone else says he has really big paws which is a sign he is going to be a big dog. The vet said his weight was fine and everything. I can feel his ribs when I pet him so no worries, but I have to admit he grew really fast. Anyways let me get to the issue:

I switched him from Purina Puppy Chow to Innova Puppy Dry Food, it has like 4 stars on dogfoodrate or whatever website. He had diarrhea in the beginning and then it went away but never completely. 
He usually poops easily really firm dark brown poop, then he will get up and then squat again and then a light golden brown squishy or soft stool will come out. HE will struggle to get this one out. He poops this way 2 out of 3 times a day.
He is fed 3 times a day, I am not sure of the exact measurement, but we use a Coca-Cola glass bottle from Mcdonalds to give it to him which is 1 cup for us . 

Anyways so then I took him off the food completely and made him miss 2 meals, and just fed him pumpkin tbsps. He pooped little and soft stool. Then I fed him grilled chicken and beans (bc i ran out of dog food) for 3 meals. His poop was the smallest I ever seen and it was hard and solid and he pooped easily. Then i put him on the food again, and it was good for a few days, but then he started with the same problems. 

So i ask you guys is it the food, or am i overfeeding? Should i switch him to adult food, if you say yes, should i stick with innova or switch to a different brand? Or should I switch to a different puppy food?


----------



## sprasad03 (Nov 29, 2009)

any ideas anyone?


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure your vet did tests to rule other possible causes of the loose stools?

It does sound like the food isn't agreeing with your pup. I've heard a lot of stories about dogs having loose stools while eating "premium" foods. There are similar threads in this forum but they ussually turn into a debate over whether these foods are actually better than other foods and no resolution is ever found. 

I don't know how much you should be feeding of Innova so I can't help there. I think I switched Dodger to adult food around 6 months old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would first make sure that there is no parasites like coccidia or guardia going on. Have the vet do a stool test. If everything is good, then I think I would switch foods. The premium foods are really good but they can be too rich for some dogs. ALso if they are eating too much it can also cause the loose stools. Does he get alot of treats? 
Try first to lower the amount you are feeding him at meals. Use a real measuring scoop. I would feed him 1 cup per meal. Mine are all on Purina Pro Plan and have no problems. Even my new foster guy that had been starved is doing well on it. 
You can also put alittle pumpkin or probiotics to help the tummy get well. Some people here use Natures Farmacy http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/details.php?prodId=197.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

I was just about to post the same thing. My Murphy has been having the exact same problem since he was 13 weeks. (switched from puppy chow to Wellness, okay for a fews weeks after he adjusted, then mush or soft stools, followed by a couple of really mushy drops at the end that seem to be really difficult to get out).
I posted a question several weeks ago, thought that it might be teething, and started supplementing with pumpkin.
That helped, but he has never gotten back to what is considered a perfectly firm poop.
A few days ago, I ran out of pumpkin and the stores were stripped bare(holidays :doh. And once again, mush and more mush.
I went to the store today and bought every can on the self, but this can't be right. I know this is my first golden, but surely they should not be going this long with this type of problem. And he has been checked by the vet. Nothing is physically wrong. It must be the food. I am just at a lost as to what to feed him.
Hopefully, someone will solve both of our problems.


----------



## akinr (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, I finally have good poops!
Murphy's problem turned out to be too much food. I reduced him to 1 cup 2x a day and now he has nice firm stools. Whew! I am gla that i don't have to change from the Wellness.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Good you solved your problem My first thoughts in these cases are, like BeauShel, coccidia/giardia, especially with intermittent diarrhea, then other parasites, next too much food, and lastly, the food itself. In rare cases, it can be the water.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

akinr said:


> I was just about to post the same thing. My Murphy has been having the exact same problem since he was 13 weeks. (switched from puppy chow to Wellness, okay for a fews weeks after he adjusted, then mush or soft stools, followed by a couple of really mushy drops at the end that seem to be really difficult to get out).
> I posted a question several weeks ago, thought that it might be teething, and started supplementing with pumpkin.
> That helped, but he has never gotten back to what is considered a perfectly firm poop.
> A few days ago, I ran out of pumpkin and the stores were stripped bare(holidays :doh. And once again, mush and more mush.
> ...


I had the exact same problem with Wellness. Fine at first, then mush which never got firm again. I spoke with a lady here who owns a holistic pet store. She sells Wellness along with many other brands. She encouraged me to try Acana. I switched cold turkey (since the poops couldn't get any worse). Her poops firmed up immediately and have stayed that way.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

akinr said:


> Okay, I finally have good poops!
> Murphy's problem turned out to be too much food. I reduced him to 1 cup 2x a day and now he has nice firm stools. Whew! I am gla that i don't have to change from the Wellness.


Sorry, didn't see this post before I posted a reply to your last one. Glad your problem has been solved.


----------

